# Adjusting Front Suspension to handle weight of Blade??



## rhulm1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Do I need to adjust the front suspension to handle the weight of the blade? I have a 2008 Grizzly with a 60 inch Warn Provantage staight blade. When I lift it off the ground, the front end takes about a 2 inch drop. Is this fine, or do I need to stiffen up the suspension?


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

I had a 400 sportsman that would sag in the front when the plow was lifted. I added some "wedges" to the front springs and it worked great after that. Fairly cheap as well if I remember correctly.


----------



## phdfishhead (Nov 18, 2009)

*face lift*

Just bought leftover 2008 Polaris sportsman 800 HO with 60 inch glacier II V-plow - Just put in heavy duty front springs. Stiffened it up nicely for plowing, but not too much for other uses. Would encourage others to do it also. Reduces fatigue and stress on strut, steering components, and drive train.


----------



## shtuk (Sep 7, 2008)

kimpex makes rubber spring spacers. They work great. I put them in the front early last season, and then added them to the rear for more aggressive handling on the trails for summer. They definitely reduce the amount of shock sag under load.


----------



## HotRod55 (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a 2007 Grizzly 700 with a 60" cycle country and when i got it I had to crank up or adjust the tensoners on the shocks that stiffen up the springs in the front. They are on the shock at the bottom of the spring. Some advice, before you try and turn them jack up that corner of the wheeler to take some tension off that spring.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

You can and probably should crank them up for the weight, it couldn't hurt. I did it to handle the weight of the mud I ride in and for added clearance. It rides a little rougher but for plowing its not noticable. Thats my 2 cents.


----------

